# Kveik yeast



## Nick667 (14/5/20)

I want to try a Kveik yeast beer but I bulk prime and bottle and I have read that Kveik drops out so well that it can be hard to carbonate and I may need to add some more yeast before bottling. Has anyone had experience with this or does Kveik still have enough go in it to carb the bottles?


----------



## Hangover68 (14/5/20)

i have also been looking at Kviek for a coming brew, i have heard the opposite that it will condition just as fast in the bottle.


----------



## mongey (14/5/20)

I did 3 batches in a row with it.
I had heard the same. The beers were fairly clear but I wouldntsay it dropped out more than any other good flocing yeast like Nottingham Or us05.

for me the bottles did seem to take extra time to carbonate though.
beers I made were
mosaic pale ale - this cane out pretty tasty
American brown - this was my fav. Was a reallly tasty beer.the yeast flavor really work with

saison - didn’t really work. I like my saison dry and while the kviek works quick ,its not a workhouse on getting gravity real low. Well it wasn’t in this beer anyway.

people say it’s a really clean yeast. That wasn’t my experience. I thought the yeast had a pretty strong character in all the beers. nothing bad. Just present.

I used the yeast bay signomd voss. So other types may be calener.


----------



## The Ferment Horizon (14/5/20)

I haven't tried bottle conditioning with it. But in my experience it will come back to life given more sugar to eat. If you ferment it hot, it goes pretty hard. If you've had a stable gravity for 24-40 hours and it's finished about where you'd expect. It should be right to bottle well under a week after brewing. Somewhere around 80-100hours. So yeast should be in a good place to restart fermentation/conditioning.
If you find it's taking some time, get them somewhere warm.
I've had more experience with the lallemand strain. But all the voss strains I've used are super easy to work with.


----------



## Nick667 (15/5/20)

Thanks guys excellent info. I will give it a try today on a cream ale with Lellemand.


----------



## D20 (25/5/20)

I picked up some Imperial yeast Kveiking over the weekend to brew an IPA - the Big Brew Day recipe. Pitched it in at 30C at 4pm, by 8pm it had 3 inches of krausen and was bubbling like a mad thing. I think it'll be completely fermented out in 2 days at this rate. Very excited!


----------



## Roosterboy (25/5/20)

There are different kveik cultures from different geographic regions, many are mixed strains but the commercial versions are generally 1 strain I think, although I haven't bought them from the big companies . I got them straight from Norway, but they have different characteristics depending on the culture, you can't generalise "kveik."


----------



## Nick667 (26/5/20)

I transferred from boil pot to fv @ 33deg C and pitched dry directly on top. Airlock was bubbling 1.5 hours later! It didnt stop for around 3 days and I could have filled balloons with what was coming out of the airlock. Temp stayed around 30 to 33 to 30 to 27 with out assistance and I checked gravity the following thursday although I could have done it earlier. OG 1048 FG 1009, perfect. Bottled Sunday, just to be sure, and the taste was OK to. It takes a bit of getting your head around but I am a believer. Lellemand Kveik Ale Yeast - Voss.


----------



## MHB (26/5/20)

mongey said:


> I did 3 batches in a row with it.
> I had heard the same. The beers were fairly clear but I wouldntsay it dropped out more than any other good flocing yeast like Nottingham Or us05.
> Snip


US-05 is regarded as a medium flocculator, personally I think its a bit of a dog (at falling out). If you want good flocculation Nottingham and S-04 is what good looks like.
So do you mean it settles out well or badly - hard to tell from here.
Mark


----------



## Roosterboy (26/5/20)

MHB said:


> US-05 is regarded as a medium flocculator, personally I think its a bit of a dog (at falling out). If you want good flocculation Nottingham and S-04 is what good looks like.
> So do you mean it settles out well or badly - hard to tell from here.
> Mark


That's what I was getting at, the first commercial strains are medium to good flocculators , framgarden stays in suspension for months and months.


----------



## owynp (26/5/20)

Just made a Vienna Lager on sunday (28L) pitched 11g of the Lallemand kveik on Sunday night at 30C at 10.044. I was using an iSpindel so can see what happened... it appears to be done after 36 hours... madness! Taste tested just now and seems fine. Will give it another couple of days and then bottle it.


----------



## mongey (26/5/20)

MHB said:


> US-05 is regarded as a medium flocculator, personally I think its a bit of a dog (at falling out). If you want good flocculation Nottingham and S-04 is what good looks like.
> So do you mean it settles out well or badly - hard to tell from here.
> Mark



i have always thought 05 dropped out pretty good. I use Nottingham a bit and I’d rate them similar. But hey. Maybe I’m a ******* moron. Maybe I gave no right to give my opinion on a home brewing website where people brew beer for fun. I always forget just how serious home brewing is. Let’s just argue how well yeast floculates and call it a good time.


later.


----------



## MHB (26/5/20)

Mate was simply asking for clarity (pun intended). If you look at the speck sheets for the two yeasts one is regarded as highly flocculant the other medium.
Couldn't tell from your post which you meant, nothing personal just asking, haven't played around with kveik yeast but am hearing all sorts of conflicting opinions and am interested in how it works.
Mark


----------



## Nick667 (5/6/20)

Has anyone using Kveik got a sour almost lemony flavor in the beer? So far I have brewed a cream ale now 2 weeks in the bottle and a pale ale about to be bottled and when I checked the FG today it had a slight sourness to it and the cream ale at 2 weeks is well fermented but has a sourness that is a bit over powering. The malt was lager malt with a little toffee malt and the last time I brewed it it took quite a long time to mellow. But I would appreciate any other experiences people have had.
PS Brewed at 30C.


----------



## Pensionday (5/6/20)

@Nick667 - I tend to get very strong citrus characteristics in my Kveik. Specifically, I use Yeast Bay WLP4045 (Sigmund Voss). I've brewed quite a few ales using it now, and have found:
i. Ferments quickly at room temp (20-25 C), but even more so in a warm part of the house (27-33 C);
ii. It does not clarify, even with serious cold crash for a week. This is not a problem, but some styles this may be a turn off;
iii. It isn't as "clean" as some people claim. It always imparts a unique signature, no matter how hoppy the style;
iv. I get very strong - citrus pith (white under the skin) and citrus skin flavours in my lighter beers. It is not sour, but it is very citrus-skin reminiscent. 

Regarding bottle conditioning: this is a real strength. I find it conditions beautifully within 1-2 days. Seriously. I use two sugar tablets in 750 ml, and by lunch on the 2nd day, she's very highly pressurised already. I condition in a wine fridge set to 20 C. It "floc's" real hard, meaning there is an abundance of yeast sediment in every single bottle, but the beer also maintains a really strong haze, with suspended yeast. 

I harvested my initial brew (a very light pale + wheat) that provided an extremely clean yeast cake, that I washed a few times and then made a starter on DME. From this, I stored off in 50 mL falcon tubes... Each tube has ~5-10 mL of yeast, and this is plenty to start the new brew. It really doesn't need a whole lot to get going. I haven't had any off flavours from this initial harvest, so I'm not bothering to keep any from the 3rd generation (I just discard the trub from each new brew).

Because it is so useful at room temp, I now use fwk cubes to brew Kveik beers as the temperature control doesn't matter (I actually try to keep these warmer!), which saves my fv for the temperature controlled brews. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Grmblz (7/6/20)

Nick667 said:


> Has anyone using Kveik got a sour almost lemony flavor in the beer? So far I have brewed a cream ale now 2 weeks in the bottle and a pale ale about to be bottled and when I checked the FG today it had a slight sourness to it and the cream ale at 2 weeks is well fermented but has a sourness that is a bit over powering. The malt was lager malt with a little toffee malt and the last time I brewed it it took quite a long time to mellow. But I would appreciate any other experiences people have had.
> PS Brewed at 30C.


I've played with it a bit, Kveik King, Loki, and Voss, sour isn't what I would call it, more Tangerine/Mandarin with a hint of citrus bitterness rather than sour, works really well in dark Belgians, and very nice in a Coopers vintage clone although it changes it into a completely different beer, as much as I like the speed @ 35c (lower temps slow it it down and mute the flavours) for my palate it's quite restricted in the style of beers it's appropriate for, I'm going to try it in Dipa's but my impression is it needs a fairly big beer to carry the flavours it imparts. Maybe ferment at lower temps to reduce those flavours but then you lose the speed advantage so why bother. just my experience so far.


----------



## D20 (8/6/20)

I'm 3 days into the Kveik IPA I've brewed, currently fermenting at 35C in my RoboBrew. Started at 1063, now at 1014. Initial ferment was thrashing along within in 3 hours. Clean citrus aroma - might be from the Citra, Falconer's Flight and Mosaic, not sure yet. I'll transfer out of the Robo before dry hopping. Impressed so far, even for winter ferments.


----------



## D20 (5/8/20)

I’ve just cropped slurry of Imperial Yeast Kveiking off it’s 5th ferment, and it’s still fermenting super clean and extremely quickly. All the ferments have knocked out in 2 days, regularly at 35C. 
How many generations have you found Kveik still performs well till?


----------

